# Misunderstanding with teacher: need advice



## lochness88 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi, I need advice from the forum.

I am completing high school this year and looking to enter for B.Mus (Perf) next year at this university (Sydney Conservatorium of Music) but my teacher wants me to go here (International Conservatorium of Music) were he teaches.

The reason why I want to go the Sydney Conservatorium is because it has more resources and stronger ensembles than the other.

I feel like my teacher is pressuring me and I don't want to cause a problem between us.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking at this scenario from a distance I "see" several things possibly happening here:

1. Your teacher, being partial to one school because of his staff position, may have an ulterior motive - possibly realizing your talent, may want to "show you off" to the other students in hopes that they will become more energized and improve themselves.

2. Your teacher may also be thinking that your talents may not get enough attention at SCM, taking into account the greater diversity in its music resources. 

3. Your teacher may have some "insider knowledge" about one school or the other ... I mean, there may be a reason, perhaps, why he chose to teach at ICM instead of SCM ... (?). 

4. Your teacher doesn't want to lose you as a student, and would like to see your talents as a musician flourish and grow under his tutelage. 

Again, this is my impartial view of the situation ... I live in the US, and know nothing about either music education facility you mention ... You need to follow the path that you believe is right, and I wish you well with that.


----------



## lochness88 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you for your advice, appreciated.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Krummhorn said:


> You need to follow the path that you believe is right, and I wish you well with that.


Yes, this is such good advice. 

From what I've heard about the music business in our country, you will need something special to make it - and if you have this, then I don't think it really matters where you study.

Good luck.


----------

